# refurbished Brinkmann Pitmaster deluxe



## mnsmoker76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello all.  First, let me say this site is great!  I've learned a lot already and haven't even started smoking yet.  I just purchased a used Brinkmann Pitmaster deluxe and after reading a lot of the posts here and watching a lot of videos, I am proud to say I am done with the refurbishing and mods. Thanks.













2012-07-05 19.58.36.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






This was the condition it was in when I bought it.













2012-07-05 19.58.56.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






Smoke box was full of rust and grease.













2012-07-05 19.59.11.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






Firebox didn't look that great either.













2012-07-11 16.30.22.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






I tore everything apart, stripped it and repainted using high heat paint.













2012-07-26 09.10.53.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






Doesn't look like the same smoke pit I bought for $50 anymore.













2012-07-26 09.09.55.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






I lowered the smoke stack to the grate and added the felt to "seal" the chamber.  The felt, which is the replacement gasket for the Big Green Egg, works great, by the way.  Also added the thermometers at grate level as well as the oven thermometer until I get a digital probe.













2012-07-26 09.10.16.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






I'm not a metal worker so I used an idea from a video I saw where a guy took an old sheet tray and drilled holes in it.  The baffle is an oven liner.  I'm wondering if this will be thick enough to dissipate the heat at the firebox side.  I've run a couple tests and the temps are almost identical at both ends but will know more when I get some meat in there.













2012-07-26 09.10.28.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Jul 26, 2012






I tried the felt on the firebox but, as you can see, it was too hot.  I also tried high heat RTV gasket maker but that just peeled off.  Any ideas to help seal up the firebox?  The charcoal basket is a grilltop wok and a couple cooling racks for cookies attached using coat hanger wire.  Like I said, I'm not a metal worker.  So far, this set up has held up to the heat but I'm interested to see just how long it will last before I have to go to expanded steel.

Eventually, I would like to move the external thermometer down to grate level and add a shelf on the front and side but there she is.  Let me know what you think and I can't wait to post pictures of my first smoke and more to come!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice refurbishing and mod job on that Brinkmann.

So have you decided what your maiden smoke is going to be yet?  Post up some q-view when you fire it up.

Also, swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself the the other members.

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## mnsmoker76 (Aug 8, 2012)

@Dutch...I posted my first smoke in the poultry section.  I ended up smoking a 12 pound turkey, a small pork loin and some corn.  The corn wasn't quite what I expected (have to do some more experimenting with that) but the turkey and loin came out amazing.  Here's the link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125799/first-smoke-on-the-refurbished-pit#post_845357


----------



## mnsmoker76 (Sep 28, 2012)

This probably beating a dead horse but I wanted to share the additional mods I made to my Brinkmann.  I had a buddy weld a shelf for me so I don't have to use a cardboard table.  That modification right there was worth its weight in gold.  It's sooo nice to be able to deal with the meat right there and not have to move it somewhere else.  The second modification I made was to change the charcoal basket.  I was able to find a sheet of expanded steel and fabricate a no-weld box, thanks to this forum.  I also raised the grate in the cooking chamber and added a thicker tuning plate as well as a stronger baffle. The last thing I did is more temporary.  I took some 1" square tubing and cut two pieces so the charcoal box sits higher for longer smokes.  

The shelf is constructed of stainless steel.  I haven't decided if i'm going to paint it or not.













2012-09-27 09.02.32.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Sep 28, 2012






New charcoal box.  You can see the tubing under.  The box now sits about six inches from the bottom of the fire box.  Perfect for long smokes since I don't have a door or any way to clean out ashes on a long burn.













2012-09-27 09.01.47.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Sep 28, 2012






Grate has been raised, new tuning plate and baffle.













2012-09-27 09.03.22.jpg



__ mnsmoker76
__ Sep 28, 2012






Thanks for all the feedback on the mods and smokes I've been able to do so far.  This forum has saved me a few times and I'm sure it will do it again.


----------

